# Ricotta Cheesecake



## bethzaring (Apr 6, 2006)

I am looking for a cheesecake recipe that uses mainly ricotta cheese. I have tried to develop my own recipe and have not gotten enough flavor to please me, either vanilla, chocolate or hazelnut.  Also, does any one know the history of cheesecake?  Was it originally made with a ricotta type cheese?  When was cream cheese invented and is making cheesecake with cream cheese an american invention?   Thanks for any answers........


----------



## letscook (Apr 6, 2006)

I found this on the food network awhile ago, I haven't tried it yet. 

  Ricotta Cheesecake Recipe
Recipe Summary
Prep Time: 15 minutes 
Cook Time: 1 hour 20 minutes 
Yield: Makes one 9-inch cake; 8 to 10 
This no-crust cheesecake has a light texture and rich, eggy flavor. It will rise like a souffle in the oven and then fall during the last 10 minutes or so of baking. To save time, I utilize both the food processor and the electric mixer--a little extra cleanup, but I'm able to whip the egg whites and mix the batter without washing and drying the bowl of my mixer during preparation.
6 large eggs 
2/3 cup sugar 
2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract 
Two 15-ounce containers whole-milk ricotta cheese 
2 teaspoons grated lemon zest 
Confectioners' sugar for dusting
Preheat the oven to 325 degrees. Spray the springform pan with cooking spray. Separate the eggs, placing the whites in one of the large bowls and the yolks in the work bowl of a food processor. 
Add the sugar and vanilla to the work bowl of the food processor and process until thick and light yellow, about 1 minute. Add the ricotta and zest and process until smooth, another 30 seconds. Scrape the mixture into the other large bowl. 
Beat the whites on high speed with the mixer until they hold stiff peaks. Fold the whites into the ricotta mixture and scrape into the prepared pan, smoothing the top with the spatula. 
Bake until the cake is deep golden brown and the sides begin to pull away from the pan, about 1 hour and 20 minutes. Transfer to the rack to let cool completely. Cover with plastic wrap and refrigerate until serving, at least 6 hours and up to 1 day. To serve, release the sides of the springform pan, dust with confectioners' sugar using the strainer, and cut into wedges.


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey, Thanks for the recipe, it looks interesting.  Even though I use a madagascar vanilla, I think I still would use more than 2 t. vanilla for almost 2 pounds ricotta.  I usually do not keep lemon zest, I use pure lemon, or orange, oil.  I do not think I have ever added either oils to a cheesecake, probably afraid of adding too much, but it could be what I need for flavor.

I have not seen a cheesecake recipe quite like this one......thanks


----------



## auntieshelly (Apr 6, 2006)

Do you like chocolate? If so, here's the link to a chocolate ricotta cheese pie.  

http://www.colavita.com/recipesArchive/recipe.cfm?id=1571


----------



## auntieshelly (Apr 6, 2006)

You mentioned that you are interested in the history of cheesecake.  Try the link below for some interesting facts. 

http://www.foodtimeline.org/foodcakes.html


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 6, 2006)

I looked at the history of cheesecake website first and got the idea to add some heavy cream to a cheesecake recipe, then I looked at the chocolate ricotta cheese pie recipe and they did that very thing.  Sometimes I add melted butter to my cheesecakes but I like the idea of adding heavy cream better, mainly because I am swimming in the stuff right now.

This is a quote from the history website;

"...the earliest actual recipe for a cheesecake is found in the _Forme of Cury_ (14th Century). Hannah Wooley's _Queen-Like Closet_ (1664) gives a cheesecake recipe which sounds quite modern."
---_Oxford Companion to Food_, Alan Davidson [Oxford University Press:Oxford] 1999 (p. 158) 

One of my 6 greats grandmothers was named Hannah Wooley, she was born in London in 1716.  It could have been an ancestor of mine who wrote that cheesecake recipe!!

Thanks for the interesting links...
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]


----------



## auntieshelly (Apr 8, 2006)

Glad  the links were worthwhile for you, Beth.  What a coincidence that you may have found an  ancestor who was also a cheesecake lover!!  Let us know how your latest version turns out and maybe even share the recipe!?


----------



## BrianMorin (Apr 9, 2006)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> I looked at the history of cheesecake website first and got the idea to add some heavy cream to a cheesecake recipe, then I looked at the chocolate ricotta cheese pie recipe and they did that very thing.  Sometimes I add melted butter to my cheesecakes but I like the idea of adding heavy cream better, mainly because I am swimming in the stuff right now.
> 
> This is a quote from the history website;
> 
> ...




Maybe it was an incarnation of yourself???

Cheesecake is believed to have originated in ancient Greece - cheesecake debuted during the first Olympic Games held 776 BC being served to the athletes.

I  got this information from :About.com

Cheers


----------



## BrianMorin (Apr 9, 2006)

Letscook:

Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## VickiQ (Apr 9, 2006)

What's the difference between Madagascar vanilla and regular vanilla- I just bought a bottle yesterday quite by accident-figured I better ask before I use it.Thanks in advance.Love and energy, Vicki


----------



## BrianMorin (Apr 9, 2006)

Good question VickiQ, the answer to which I do not know -  poetic, eh - but I'll look around and see if I can come up with something.


----------



## BrianMorin (Apr 9, 2006)

This is what I was able to find: *Flavour:* rich, full, aromatic and powerful. Madagascar and Mexico  making the best quality. Indonesian and Tahitian vanilla is weaker and considered inferior.

Click the blue underlined link to find out where I got it. 

Have fun...


----------



## QSis (Apr 9, 2006)

VickiQ said:
			
		

> What's the difference between Madagascar vanilla and regular vanilla- I just bought a bottle yesterday quite by accident-figured I better ask before I use it.Thanks in advance.Love and energy, Vicki


 
Madagacar tastes better, Vicki.  I was given a bottle as a gift and I absolutely adore it!  It's more .... vanilla-y.

Lee


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 10, 2006)

I am not sure what you mean by, regular vanilla.  Do you mean what is normally available from an average grocery store?  Madagascar vanilla means the location of the vanilla beans, in this case, the Bourbon Islands of Madagascar.  This vanilla will have a more intense vanilla flavor.  You can get by with using a bit less of Madagascar vanilla than regular store bought vanilla.  I would have thought you might notice a bit of a price difference between regular and Madagascar vanilla, with the Madagascar being noticably more expensive.


----------



## VickiQ (Apr 10, 2006)

BrianMorin said:
			
		

> This is what I was able to find: *Flavour:* rich, full, aromatic and powerful. Madagascar and Mexico making the best quality. Indonesian and Tahitian vanilla is weaker and considered inferior.
> 
> Click the blue underlined link to find out where I got it.
> 
> Have fun...


Thank you Bri for all the wonderful information . I can't wait to use it mow- I still have alittle of the "regular" stuff to finish but, I will be doing ALOT of baking over the next several weeks!


----------



## VickiQ (Apr 10, 2006)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> I am not sure what you mean by, regular vanilla. Do you mean what is normally available from an average grocery store? Madagascar vanilla means the location of the vanilla beans, in this case, the Bourbon Islands of Madagascar. This vanilla will have a more intense vanilla flavor. You can get by with using a bit less of Madagascar vanilla than regular store bought vanilla. I would have thought you might notice a bit of a price difference between regular and Madagascar vanilla, with the Madagascar being noticably more expensive.


  I purchase vanilla and most of my baking goods at Costco because I do so much baking. I just grabbed a bottle from the same manufacturer-actually the only vanilla available and there really wasn't a difference in price.


----------



## VickiQ (Apr 10, 2006)

QSis said:
			
		

> Madagacar tastes better, Vicki. I was given a bottle as a gift and I absolutely adore it! It's more .... vanilla-y.
> 
> Lee


 Thanks Lee- I won't tell my husband that it's more vanilla-yLOL Because it will disappear!!


----------



## BrianMorin (Apr 10, 2006)

VickiQ said:
			
		

> Thank you Bri for all the wonderful information . I can't wait to use it mow- I still have alittle of the "regular" stuff to finish but, I will be doing ALOT of baking over the next several weeks!



More than a pleasure VickiQ. I have a pod in my cupboard, and I am not quite sure what to do with it. Oh ya, I've read about it but it isn't like talking to someone who knows what there doing. 

Have you had experiance with the vanilla pod per chance?

P.S. have fun with your baking! - Excuse my ingnorance but can you tell me what "MOW" means.


----------



## VickiQ (Apr 11, 2006)

BrianMorin said:
			
		

> More than a pleasure VickiQ. I have a pod in my cupboard, and I am not quite sure what to do with it. Oh ya, I've read about it but it isn't like talking to someone who knows what there doing.
> 
> Have you had experiance with the vanilla pod per chance?
> 
> P.S. have fun with your baking! - Excuse my ingnorance but can you tell me what "MOW" means.


Sorry BRi that was a typo- I meant now- I haven't had any experieince with a vanilla pod-sorry-I do have a few recipes that call for it but, I somehow haven't tried any yet-maybe this is my incentive!!!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Apr 11, 2006)

Sorry I missed this thread earlier...This is our delicious TNT cheesecake recipe. This one became one of our favourite desserts and a big hit with just about every guests!!

400g/14oz. ricotta
350g/12oz. mascarpone
300g/10,5 oz sugar
3 eggs
juice of half lemon
a few drops of vanilla essence
50g of flour
(optional) 60g of ground pistacchio, or 50ml of Irish Creme whisky

some butter and bread crumbs for the form


beat cheeses and sugar together until smooth. add 1 egg at a time, each time blending well. Add the rest of the ingredients, blend together until they are all smooth. 
Pour in a form lightly buttered and dusted evenly with breadcrumbs, bake for 45minutes at 180°C/350°F - 1 hour, or until the surface is golden brown. Turn off the oven, but leave the cake inside without opening it, let it sit for 2 hours.

*if you can find it, try it with ricotta di pecora (made with sheep milk) or bufala (buffalo milk), as they are much richer and creamier in flavour. Then you can increase the amount of the ricotta and reduce the amount of mascarpone.
** you can also experiment with some other additions, like ground hazel nuts, blueberries (coat the blueberries with flour to prevent excess liquid oozing into the batter), currants etc...

There are many variations of "Torta di ricotta" (ricotta cake) in Italy. I will post some more if you are interested!


----------



## VickiQ (Apr 11, 2006)

Wow Licia- this sounds great!!!!


----------



## BrianMorin (Apr 11, 2006)

VickiQ said:
			
		

> I haven't had any experieince with a vanilla pod-sorry-I do have a few recipes that call for it but, I somehow haven't tried any yet-maybe this is my incentive!!!



I've always been to chicken to try it. I'm sure I will get up the nerve one of these days. Silly, eh!  

Take care


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 11, 2006)

,
*if you can find it, try it with ricotta di pecora (made with sheep milk) or bufala (buffalo milk), as they are much richer and creamier in flavour. Then you can increase the amount of the ricotta and reduce the amount of mascarpone.

There are many variations of "Torta di ricotta" (ricotta cake) in Italy. I will post some more if you are interested![/quote]




Thanks for the post, I was hoping someone from Italy would respond.

"Finding it"  is not an option for me.  Either I make it (the cheeses) or try another recipe.  All I have available right now is goats' milk ricotta and chevre cheeses.  

I would be interested in another recipe that does well with ricotta cheese.  I will be making the cheese cake in the next couple of days, so your post is not too late.


----------



## Sandyj (Apr 11, 2006)

letscook - your recipe is just like my good friend's mom's recipe (her mom was from Northern Italy) & urmaniac - your recipe also sound so interesting. 
I was planning to make this for Easter Sunday - now I can't decide which recipe to try! Sandyj


----------



## BrianMorin (Apr 11, 2006)

*Cheeeeeeeeese Cake!*

Urmania13;

What a great looking recipe, I have seen cheese cake recipies cooked at 160° C (325° F) and I've seen them cooked at 190° C (375 ° F). Could I ask you what tempurature do you think would be best for yours?

Thanks


----------



## urmaniac13 (Apr 12, 2006)

Beth, here is a nice seasonal recipe for another typical, delicious Italian cake teeming with ricotta "Pastiera Napolitana". We make this for Easter every year, we just made a big batch last Sunday. 
The only concern is that whether cooked wheat grain, one of its essential ingredients, is available outside Italy. We use the precooked "grano" that comes in a jar, produced especially for making this cake, but if such a thing doesn't exist abroad, the closest option I can think of is to precook ebly. Or if this is not found in your neighbourhood either, I believe rice or oatmeal can be used, it will not be exactly the same but would be equally delicious.

*Pastiera Napolitana*







Ingredients:
(this makes a very large pie or 2 of them, as we usually make a big batch when we do this. You can halve the amount of ingredients for a smaller portion.)
700g/1lb 9oz of softly cooked wheat grain.
300ml/10,5oz of whole milk
50g/1,8oz of lard or butter
1100g/2,4lb or ricotta (again, preferably of sheep milk)
960g/2lb+ of sugar
8 eggs + 3 yolk
a few drops of vanilla
a few drops of orange flower water
1 large lemon, grate the zest, and the juice
50g/1,8oz of candied citrus (or orange), finely chopped

for crust,
800g/1,8lb flour
5 eggs
320g/11oz sugar
320g/11oz lard or butter (lard is strongly recommended however)

In a large pot or skillet, heat the grain with milk and lard/butter. Cook, stirring often, for about 10minutes until it attains a creamy texture.
In a large bowl whip together the ricotta, sugar, eggs and yolks, vanilla and orange flower water.
Add the cooked grain/milk mixture to the ricotta mixture, lemon zest & juice and candied citrus, combine them well until smooth.
for the crust, combine all the ingredients well, knead it to form a smooth dough. Press the dough evenly onto a buttered form dusted with bread crumbs (alternatively you can line the form with a baking paper), the dough should be about 5mm thickness. You can use one large form or 2 smaller ones.
With the extra dough you can make thin strips and make a decorative cris-cross on the surface of the cake. (classic design, however somehow we never have enough leftover for this...)
Bake in the oven at 170°C/325°C for about 45minutes (if it is very large up to 1 hour), or until the surface is golden brown.
Let it cool completely, dust the surface generously with powdered sugar.
Pastiera keeps in the fridge for about a week.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Apr 12, 2006)

BrianMorin said:
			
		

> Urmania13;
> 
> What a great looking recipe, I have seen cheese cake recipies cooked at 160° C (325° F) and I've seen them cooked at 190° C (375 ° F). Could I ask you what tempurature do you think would be best for yours?
> 
> Thanks


 
Oops I forgot to mention the oven temp... I bake mine at 180°C/350°C. I also made the change on the recipe, thanks for reminding me Bri!

BTW for the grain used on the above mentioned Pastiera recipe, I found this (scroll down a bit, it is "Fratelli Rebecchi "Granocotto".), so I guess it CAN be found elsewhere too.... however it is rather hideously overpriced. I would try with ebly, IMO that would be the best possible option.

Beth, I never tried Ricotta di capra (goat milk ricotta)!!  Let me know what kind of flavour it has, and how your cheesecake turned out!


----------



## VickiQ (Apr 12, 2006)

(((Licia))) You're bringing back VERY fond memories of Easters with my grandmother and aunts!!!Graci-Graci!!!!!Love and enregy, Vicki


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Licia, 

Thank you for the updates and new recipe. And thanks Bri, for the oven temp question!!  I had missed that issue.

I make three different ricotta cheeses, all made with either fresh milk or fresh whey.  The flavors are bland.  I almost exclusively use these cheeses in cooking or baking.  In cooking with them, they are added to lasagna type dishes calling for ricotta.  I also buy a lot of cheese, I buy mozzarella and parmesan in 5 pound bags!  And in baking, I mainly make cheesecakes, or cookies.  I make a fresh soft cheese, chevre, that is also bland but can be flavored a thousand ways, usually savory.

Right now I have thawed that last of last years cheeses and have not started cheese production for this season.  So I only have enough cheese for one cake.  Once I make the cheese starter, I am locked into heavy cheese production and I do not have the time for that in the Spring.

This is very exciting.........thanks for you help, Licia!!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Apr 12, 2006)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> Hi Licia,
> 
> Thank you for the updates and new recipe. And thanks Bri, for the oven temp question!! I had missed that issue.
> 
> ...


 
Whoa Beth, I really envy you... the homemade FRESH ricotta made from FRESH milk must be wonderful!!  I have tasted ricotta and some other fresh cheeses that were made on site by the farmers while we were in the country side and I know for a fact the stuff you buy from supermarkets just don't compare.  Maybe one day you could experiment with the fresh mozzarella as well, as they are also excellent to say the least, when it is truly fresh!!
If it is on the bland side, mixing it with mascarpone, like I do on the cheesecake recipe adds the extra creaminess.

Vicki, I am glad that my recipe made you happy... give it a try, that will make you and your family even happier!! 

For both of you I will try to post a cannoli recipe later, a Sicilian specialty filled with ricotta cream... another winner!!  Stay tuned


----------



## VickiQ (Apr 12, 2006)

When I make cannolis I have to make 2 batches of filling- one for my family to devour and one to actually get into the shells!!!


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Lucia,

I will be looking forward to the cannoli recipe.
I have tried to make mozzarella cheese many times, but I can not get a consistent, acceptable product.  And the recipes I have used have such a varied technique it makes you wonder how such different techniques could possibly yield the same cheese.
I love milk and cheese and am very lucky to have my own personal milk supply.  At least, I keep reminding myself of that when it it 100 degrees F and we are scrambling to get in the hay.
I will look into making mascarpone.  I know I have a recipe for it, but I am completely unfamiliar with it.  I would not know if it turned out right!
Don't forget the cannoli recipe when you get a chance!

Beth


----------



## urmaniac13 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Cannoli Siciliani!*

Here is the recipe for Cannoli Siciliani that I promised...

However there is one hic up... we have this and I didn't think about it initially, but this recipe requires a special instrument "cannoli form", small metal tubes to hold their shapes. I did a search and they should be available and not so costly, but maybe you can be creative and form them into an alternative shape... or Vicki, do you have any suggestions on this?

*Cannoli Siciliani*






the shells(scorze)

200g/6,5 oz flour
20g/about 1 generous tablespoonful of lard
30g/1oz sugar
2 tbsp dry marsala (or more, as needed)
1/2 tbsp unsweetened cocoa powder or cinnamon (optional)
pinch of salt
oil / lard for frying.

the filling
800g/1,8oz of FRESH ricotta
200g/6oz of dark chocolate, shaved or chopped finely
350g/12oz sugar
100g/3,5oz of candied orange peel, chopped finely
powdered sugar

Optional (to make them look prettier)
chopped, peeled pistacchio
maraschino cherries, halved

Making of the shells(scorze):
sift the flour, blend with the sugar and salt, work the lard into the flour mixture. 
Addin the marsala gradually, knead into a smooth, tight dough. 
Form a ball, cover with a wet cloth and let it rest for at least 30 minutes.
Then stretch it into 2-3mm thickness with a rolling pin.
Slice the dough in either square or circular shape, about 10-12cm/4-5inch diametre.
wrap each pieces tightly around cannolo forms (lightly greased), slightly overlapping both ends pressing the point together.
Fry them in generous amount of oil, or better, lard, heated to about 185°C/390°F, a few pieces at a time.
(you wouldn't want to cook too many together so as not to dring down the oil temp.)
Cook them into golden all over, about 4,5 minutes. 
Let them drain off the excess oil on a absorbent paper.
When they are cooled GENTLY remove the cannolo form in the centre, this can be a tricky business, hold the centre of the shell, then gently push out the tube.

Now, onto the filling... 
pass the ricotta through a wire mesh sieve.
Whip the ricotta together with sugar until smooth, then fold in the chocolate and orange peel. Mix them in gently and evenly.
Fill this mixture into the cannoli shells(scorze), using the pastry bag (or you can just make a hole in one corner of a plastic bag).
Sprinkle generously with powdered sugar.
For a decorative effect, dip the each end into chopped pistacchi, then place a halved maraschino cherries in the middle of the both ends.
Enjoy!!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Apr 12, 2006)

Beth, ovbiously your reply came while I was scribbling away the cannoli recipe... 

I have seen the extended guide of proper mozzarella production in one of our La Cucina Italiana magazines not too long ago, this is one of the most esteemed cooking publications in Italy and their articles are to be trusted.  I will try to find and translate it for you if you are interested!


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 12, 2006)

[
I have seen the extended guide of proper mozzarella production in one of our La Cucina Italiana magazines not too long ago, this is one of the most esteemed cooking publications in Italy and their articles are to be trusted. I will try to find and translate it for you if you are interested![/quote]



Thanks for the offer of translating a mozz recipe, but let me look through my collection of recipes first before you go to that trouble.  I did find my mascarpone recipe and it starts with cream, not milk, so that is a big clue for me.  The recipe only has two ingredients, cream and tartaric acid.  I wonder what tartaric acid is? Would mascarpone be like a stiff sour cream?

You know what I like about cheesemaking is that the finished product can always be used in some way.  I used to not name what cheese I was making until after it was done and I saw what it was like.  No sense in saying I was making a mozzarella if it turned out like a gouda.


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh, and the cannoli recipe, I could be happy with just the filling.  Thanks for posting it!!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Apr 12, 2006)

Sure Beth, if all else fails, I will be always here to answer your question or translate the mozzarella recipes or whatever with great pleasure!! 

Yes, mascarpone is cream based, thus there is no wonder it is so creamy and rich!!  Good luck on it and let me know how it comes out if you try... mamma mia... the cheese making sounds more and more interesting!!

And yes again... I think you and Vicki and I all agree on the fact that Cannoli filling makes a great "dessert al cucchiaio", or spoon dessert just by itself!!  We also eat it this way often, and the fresher the ricotta the better!!


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Lucia,

I really appreciate the offer for the mozz instructions.  I won't ask you to look up the instructions until I am sure I would make use of it.  I am still a couple of months away from  that type of cheese production and I have not studied my cheese recipes since last year.
I sure am tempted to make a couple batches of quick ricotta to try the recipes listed above.  Right now I am unexpectedly supplying a neighbor with milk and that is cutting into my milk supply for quick cheeses.


----------



## BrianMorin (Apr 12, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> We use the precooked "grano" that comes in a jar, produced especially for making this cake,
> but if such a thing doesn't exist abroad, the closest option I can think of is to precook ebly.
> 
> *Pastiera Napolitana*



I love this cake and I've just looked at the picture... I'll have to make it for il mio amore Suzanne. 
I'm not sure I said that right but what the heck...

You can find the branch office of Ebly, closest to you att one of these links...

Ebly Branches 1 
Ebly Branches 2


----------



## VickiQ (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi- I have seen the tube forms in ALL of the cooking baking supply stores I've been in- even bed bath and beyond!!
I have also used the filling in between layers of rum soaked yellow cake and "frosted" with sweetened whipped cream.I have used it layered with berries and pound cake as well.BUT just PLAIN is good enough!!!
I have made it with marscapone and keep forgetting I like the consistency better this way when I am doing the cake thing.
Love and energy, Vicki


----------



## BrianMorin (Apr 12, 2006)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> Hi Lucia,
> 
> I sure am tempted to make a couple batches of quick ricotta to try the recipes listed above.



I must have missed the ricotta recipe, for the cheese itself. Is it on this thread?



> Right now I am unexpectedly supplying a neighbor with milk and that is cutting into my milk supply for quick cheeses



I used to make cheese all the time, but you have to know a farmer that will sell you milk, as the milks we have around here are all homogenized. People don't seem to know that now-a-days, they think it has something to do with pasteurization. The homogenization process changes the make up of the fat globules. While making milk look whiter, it also makes it less healthy as it renders the fat molecules more assimilable by the body, and gives them almost direct access to the blood stream, great for cholesterol and the member of the collage of medicine, not for the population in general however or making cheese for that matter. 

If you have large pots for making large batches of food and you have one 12 qt that will fit in a 16 qt to use as a double boiler type of thing, as well as a temperature controlled area such as a cold room 12° C (55° F), cheese cloth, paraffin wax, and, I don’t quite remember, but I think it’s 3 to 6 months of time on your hands, mozzarella is quite easy to make.


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Bri,

That is an interesting way to make mozz cheese.  All the ways I have used make in "instant" cheese.  I use a set up like you describe, a double boiler system with large pots.  I only make soft, fresh cheeses because I do not have the proper conditons for aging cheeses.  And, no, I have not posted any ricotta cheese recipes.  The main ones I use are copyrighted. But a quick one is to heat the milk to 205 degrees F and throw in some vinegar, a brutal thing to do to milk, but that instantly curdles it.

Goats milk is naturally homogenized,  It is my understanding that goats milk lacks an enzyme that makes the fat clump together and rise to the top. I do not know how store bought milk is homogenized, is it a mechanical method, chemical method?  I live in Ohio and it is illegal to sell raw milk in this state.  I do not pasteurize my milk.

Hey. Licia, I was thinking about an outrageous pastry I made a few years ago, called infasciadedde.  I apparently did not handle the pastry correctly because I was not able to put the dessert together like the directions instructed, but I was in heaven with my results.  Do you know anything about infasciadedde?


----------



## BrianMorin (Apr 12, 2006)

*Hi urmaniac13:* 

In your recipe there is an ingredient named *"marsala"* I would understand that I don't know what it is, but my wife doesn't know either.  Could you fill me in on what this ingredient is please. 

Thanks
Bri

*Hi bethzaring:*

Well I didn't send you my exact recipe but it is something like that. What you do I call *"queso blanco"*



			
				bethzaring said:
			
		

> Goats milk is naturally homogenized, It is my understanding that goats milk lacks an enzyme that makes the fat clump together and rise to the top. I do not know how store bought milk is homogenized, is it a mechanical method, chemical method? I live in Ohio and it is illegal to sell raw milk in this state. I do not pasteurize my milk.



That goats milk has smaller fat globules does not make it homogenized (were talking semantics here) although it is homogenous (it doesn't seperate. It's just that homogenizing is a process. I don't believe that they use chemicals in the process though, I think it is just whipped to the point that the fats are broken down to be more easily incorporated into the normal milk molecules.

Too bad  about the ricotta thing, but when I get interested enough I'll find a recipe. 

Take care and have fun cooking...


----------



## VickiQ (Apr 12, 2006)

Bri- just in case Licia can't get back to you marsala is a wine.


----------



## BrianMorin (Apr 12, 2006)

VickiQ said:
			
		

> Bri- just in case Licia can't get back to you marsala is a wine.



Thanks VickiQ


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey Bri,   Thanks for the homogenized/homogenous clarification, appreciate the info.......


----------



## BrianMorin (Apr 13, 2006)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> Hey Bri,   Thanks for the homogenized/homogenous clarification, appreciate the info.......



I have been playing with this stuff, studying this stuff and using this stuff always in my little corner of the world for soooooo long that it’s a real pleasure to share it with people who care about it. Thanks for your acknowledgement. 

Take care,


----------



## BrianMorin (Apr 13, 2006)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> Hi Bri,
> 
> That is an interesting way to make mozz cheese.  All the ways I have used make in "instant" cheese.  I use a set up like you describe, a double boiler system with large pots.  I only make soft, fresh cheeses because I do not have the proper conditons for aging cheeses.  And, no, I have not posted any ricotta cheese recipes.  The main ones I use are copyrighted. But a quick one is to heat the milk to 205 degrees F and throw in some vinegar, a brutal thing to do to milk, but that instantly curdles it.





			
				Bri said:
			
		

> If you have large pots for making large batches of food and you have one 12 qt that will fit in a 16 qt to use as a double boiler type of thing, as well as a temperature controlled area such as a cold room 12° C (55° F), cheese cloth, paraffin wax, and, I don’t quite remember, but I think it’s 3 to 6 months of time on your hands, mozzarella is quite easy to make.



Ooooooops! you cought my error. Sorry about that. I pulled out my cheese recipes, that I haven't made for a few years now, and your are absolutly correct, it is a unique way to make mozz cheese,  especially due to the fact that I was mixing up my mozzarella recipe with my gouda cheese recipe. Sorry, I stand corrected. Rightfully so. 

Ciao


----------



## mish (Apr 13, 2006)

Here is a recipe I posted awhile back.

*Strawberry Ricotta Souffle*​

Softened butter or margarine, for soufflé dish 
Granulated sugar, for soufflé dish 
1 container (15 or 16 ounces) part-skim ricotta cheese 
1/3 cup granulated sugar 
4 eggs, divided 
3 tablespoons unseasoned dry breadcrumbs 
2 tablespoons flour 
1/2 teaspoon almond extract 
1/4 cup chopped toasted almonds 
Powdered sugar, for garnish 
_Amaretto strawberries _

Generously butter an 8-inch soufflé dish; coat with sugar, shaking out excess. Set aside. Heat oven to 375 degrees. In mixer bowl, beat cheese, 1/3 cup granulated sugar, 3 of the eggs and 1 egg yolk, crumbs, flour and extract to blend thoroughly.

With clean beaters, in small bowl beat the remaining egg white until stiff but not dry; gently fold into cheese mixture. Pour into prepared dish. Bake in center of oven 40 to 45 minutes until lightly browned and edges begin to pull away from side of dish.

Cool on rack about 3 minutes until soufflé begins to fall. Loosen edges with knife and invert onto serving plate with wide rim; sprinkle with almonds and dust with powdered sugar. Surround with Amaretto Strawberries. Serve warm, cut into wedges. Top each serving with amaretto Strawberries. Makes 8 Servings

*AMARETTO STRAWBERRIES*:
In bowl combine 2 pint baskets stemmed and sliced strawberries; 1/3 cup amaretto (almond-flavored liqueur) and 1/4 cup powdered sugar. Toss to dissolve sugar, cover and refrigerate up to 3 hours. Note: If desired, 1/2-teaspoon almond extract can be substituted for the amaretto.


----------



## BrianMorin (Apr 13, 2006)

Looks good Mish!


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks Mish for taking the time to post a wonderful looking recipe


----------



## BrianMorin (Apr 13, 2006)

Right, thanks mish. I see so many good looking recipes around here that sometimes I forget my manners. Great looking recipe Mish


----------



## BrianMorin (Apr 13, 2006)

Ooops, I didn't forget my mangers, I just forgot I already made mention of your recipe...


----------



## mish (Apr 13, 2006)

You are very welcome, Beth & Bri   Not to worry Bri, I've repeated myself on more than one occasion.


----------



## BrianMorin (Apr 14, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> You are very welcome, Beth & Bri   Not to worry Bri, I've repeated myself on more than one occasion.



 Glad to know that mish...


----------



## urmaniac13 (Apr 14, 2006)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> Hey. Licia, I was thinking about an outrageous pastry I made a few years ago, called infasciadedde. I apparently did not handle the pastry correctly because I was not able to put the dessert together like the directions instructed, but I was in heaven with my results. Do you know anything about infasciadedde?


 
Hi Beth!! Sorry for my late reply.. I wasn't around yesterday... unfortunately I never heard of "infasciadedde", I tried a little search. Guessing from the name I imagined it maybe something originated from Sardinia but curiously it didn't find any info from Italian sites. There were some recipes from English sites, like this one . Is this similar to what you have made? They were said to be originated from Sicily, maybe Vicki knows something about it? Also the lack of find from my search may be due to the spelling variation, or maybe the original name in Sicily is totally different. (for example, what is commonly known in English speaking world as "Biscotti" is actually called "Cantuccini", a Toscan specialty... Biscotti in Italian means any kind of biscuits/cookies)
Can you describe the infasciadedde you made a little more in detail? Then I can expand my search!!

And Bri, Marsala is indeed a type of wine from Sicily, as Vicki said. It has a distinctive flavour of its own, a little like sherry (a little like, not exactly the same though). Here is a bit of info on Marsala..
http://www.regalis.com/sicilian/wine.htm


----------



## VickiQ (Apr 14, 2006)

Good Morning friends!!!
Beth- my family makes a casadedde(sp) which is like a fried turnover with a filling of ricotta, sugar and citron or chocolate bits- (depending on which aunt makes them!!)My father's family is infamous for making up their own words in sicilian too!!! I am still looking for a recipe for saviatta cookies which are also called shavolette(sp) and all I keep finding is savadori which is NOT the same thing at all. ANYHOW!!!! IF you would likethe recipe I have for casadedde I would be more than happy to dig it out for you! Love and energy, Vicki


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi Licia, 

The infasciadedde recipe that you found is the exact one I found and used, it is supposed to be Sicilian.  A friend had raised 3 pigs for several families, and I was the only one who wanted the lard, so I ended up with 26 pounds of the stuff and was desperate to find recipes to use some of it.  It was about Christmas time and I made these for special cookies.

Well, yesterday I made the Chocolate Ricotta Pie recipe that was posted earlier on this thread.  I was torn as to which recipe to try first.  In a few minutes I will cut into it and have a slice for breakfast!!!

Better go.......
Beth


----------



## VickiQ (Apr 14, 2006)

I hope you enjoyed your chocolate ricotta pie Beth.Christmas is when my aunts always make casadedde and s'finge and fig cookies as well as s&o's cookies- they don't have a name for them so my siblings anad cousins names them s&o cookies because that is the shape they form the cookies in!!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Apr 14, 2006)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> Hi Licia,
> 
> The infasciadedde recipe that you found is the exact one I found and used, it is supposed to be Sicilian. A friend had raised 3 pigs for several families, and I was the only one who wanted the lard, so I ended up with 26 pounds of the stuff and was desperate to find recipes to use some of it. It was about Christmas time and I made these for special cookies.
> 
> ...


 
Wow yey, do I get any prize for the correct guess? Maybe a batch of infasciadedde?  Indeed, lard gives a distinctive wonderful flavour to many desserts, like the pastiera I mentioned earlier... it gets such a bad reputation as a high cholesterol bomb, but at the end of the day, some of the chemical additives we consciously or unconsciously consume can be much worse for our health, and hey, we only live once so we are entitled to enjoy some truly delicious treats now and then as long as it is consumed in moderation... 

How was the Chocolate ricotta pie?

btw...casadedde, infasciadedde, they are so Sardinian sounding!!  Also looking at the recipe for infasciadedde I remember tasting lovely sweets made in very similar way in Sardinia, with lots of honey and almonds.  I guess the climates are quite alike in Sardinia and Sicily, also their culture and local dialects have influence of moors from north aftrica, thus there must be lots of similarities.  Very curisous...I must look into their histories some more...


----------



## kadesma (Apr 19, 2006)

VickiQ said:
			
		

> Good Morning friends!!!
> Beth- my family makes a casadedde(sp) which is like a fried turnover with a filling of ricotta, sugar and citron or chocolate bits- (depending on which aunt makes them!!)My father's family is infamous for making up their own words in sicilian too!!! I am still looking for a recipe for saviatta cookies which are also called shavolette(sp) and all I keep finding is savadori which is NOT the same thing at all. ANYHOW!!!! IF you would likethe recipe I have for casadedde I would be more than happy to dig it out for you! Love and energy, Vicki


Hi Vicki,
I just saw this post of yours..I would love your recipe when you have time. My family would love this it sounds great.
kadesma


----------



## bethzaring (May 1, 2006)

*Hey Licia! Mozzarella Cheese*

Licia, 

You inspired me to try making mozzarella cheeses.  I just made my second 2 gallon milk cheese.  I have changed my attitude about the mozz's.  If they turn out remotely like a mozzarella, I will be happy. The first one turned out very hard and not enough flavor.  In todays cheese I added some lipase powder and more salt than the first batch.  I plan to concentrate on fresh mozz's until I get better at making them. Looks like pizza again tonight.


----------



## BrianMorin (May 1, 2006)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> Licia,
> 
> You inspired me to try making mozzarella cheeses.  I just made my second 2 gallon milk cheese.  I have changed my attitude about the mozz's.  If they turn out remotely like a mozzarella, I will be happy. The first one turned out very hard and not enough flavor.  In todays cheese I added some lipase powder and more salt than the first batch.  I plan to concentrate on fresh mozz's until I get better at making them. Looks like pizza again tonight.



This is exciting. You got me thinking about making my own mozza. Do you have a book, or a web recipe? It sounds like it is relatively facile, plus we eat (my wife loves cheese) a fair amount, pizzas and all.


----------



## bethzaring (May 1, 2006)

This second try at the mozz cheese, I used this technique from the New England Cheesemaking Supply website
http://www.cheesemaking.com/includes/modules/jWallace/ChsPgs/1Mozz/Index.html

I added the lipase just before adding the rennet.  You will find differences between the photographs and the text.  Maybe they do that so you will buy their mozz kit!  Let me know if you have any questions after reading over the directions.  I printed them off and took them to the kitchen.


----------



## BrianMorin (May 1, 2006)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> This second try at the mozz cheese, I used this technique from the New England Cheesemaking Supply website
> http://www.cheesemaking.com/includes/modules/jWallace/ChsPgs/1Mozz/Index.html



That was my first cheese making  book source. The other was Glen Garry Cheese Making This one would be more for the Canadian in the mid to eastern part of Canada. Importing can be a tricky business. 

Thanks for this. I try to make as much of my own food as possible for several reasons:

To know what I eat One really doesn't know what they put in foods these days. There is a post in the ice cream area that talks about (non-toxic) anti-freeze, that they put in commercial ice cream. Yummy!
To know how to make it. If ever I need something and can't find it, well, I can make it. 
So it will be how I like it. I'm a very fussy eater. I like my food to taste something over and above salt, sugar and heat... That's just me...

How many people do you know that make there own mozzarella cheeses? Me, besides you and the people on this board and the author of the book you mentioned,  the answer Jonny* is: *"0"*

* Johnny is a fictisous character who's name I have used to confuse everyone by making them think that he is real.


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 1, 2006)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> Licia,
> 
> You inspired me to try making mozzarella cheeses. I just made my second 2 gallon milk cheese. I have changed my attitude about the mozz's. If they turn out remotely like a mozzarella, I will be happy. The first one turned out very hard and not enough flavor. In todays cheese I added some lipase powder and more salt than the first batch. I plan to concentrate on fresh mozz's until I get better at making them. Looks like pizza again tonight.


 
Hey that's great you are trying your hands at mozzarella!! Clearly you have a knack for cheesemaking, I am sure you will master the art pretty soon. Actually for pizza, harder mozzarella is better as it won't make the dough too oozy and soggy. Anyway I wouldn't complain having a pizza party everyday while you are studying the mozzarella making!! 

And how did the round 2 come out?? Keep us update with your quest!!


----------



## BrianMorin (May 1, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Hey that's great you are trying your hands at mozzarella!! Clearly you have a knack for cheesemaking, I am sure you will master the art pretty soon. Actually for pizza, harder mozzarella is better as it won't make the dough too oozy and soggy. Anyway I wouldn't complain having a pizza party everyday while you are studying the mozzarella making!!



For me it's not so much the technique, it's the ingredients. Maybe I just don't look in the right places, but I dought they would have it in any of the giant chaine stores they have around here? But having said that I'm not sure. (rennet, lipase I think it is). I can get good milk but it is very expensive, but worth it I know. 



			
				urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> And how did the round 2 come out?? Keep us update with your quest!!



I guess your talking about the spumoni? I have formulated my raspberry recipe. I almost did it tonight, but I don't want to put stress on the process. If all is well I will do it tomorrow afternoon, that will give it plenty of time to cool so I can put in the berries and put it in the fridge overnight. 

Oh ya, I got this great book on Italian baking by a woman by the name of Carol Fields. By looking at the book you would think she was Italian. I will post more on that later, or should I say earlier as it is getting latter. 

I'll be in touch.


----------



## bethzaring (May 2, 2006)

Round two of the mozz cheese turned out really really well, it could even pass for mozzarella cheese! And I LOVE pizza; bread machine makes the dough, home canned pizza sauce, home grown veggies, a little goat sausage   and I'm in heaven.  We are having company for dinner tonight, so more pizza!

Brian, I would think you would have to try a cheesemaking supply catalog or a goat catalog to find lipase and rennet.  I use liquid rennet and you can only buy that in cheese making regions or through a catalog.  Liquid rennet is much more economical than the tablets if you are making a lot of cheese.

 Beth


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 2, 2006)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> Round two of the mozz cheese turned out really really well, it could even pass for mozzarella cheese! And I LOVE pizza; bread machine makes the dough, home canned pizza sauce, home grown veggies, a little goat sausage  and I'm in heaven. We are having company for dinner tonight, so more pizza


 
You rock Beth!! I knew you could do the mozzarella in no time!!
BTW are you still making the ricotta, too? We did our pizza the other day and made extra pizza dough (try mixing about 20% of yellow soy flour if available, it helps the dough become more crispy), enough to make a double crust "pie".
We filled it with a mixture of ricotta, an egg, lightly precooked chopped asparagus(not all the way, as it would get cooked more while baking), diced ham and grated parmigiano, baked it at 180°C/350°F for about 40 minutes (or the crust became golden). That was wonderful too... another suggested recipe for your ricotta!!


----------



## bethzaring (May 2, 2006)

Yeah Licia, I am making some ricotta with the whey from the mozz. I am about to post a recipe for ricotta from fresh milk.  And I have some soy flour, so will definitely try that. And I also like the idea of making extra dough and keeping it in the fridge, need to slap it around a bit to keep it under control in the frig.  I have the asparagus too, and I note the temp, 350 F, is a bit lower than I usually cook pizza.  Thanks for the suggestions and support!!


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 2, 2006)

You're very welcome!!  I specified the temp for the ricotta pie because indeed it is much lower than regular pizza temp. (which is almost like higher the better)  Pizza should be cooked much more quickly but for this pie it needs to be cooked slower for the filling to settle.  I hope you will enjoy it, and look forward to your official ricotta recipe!  In Rome it is difficult to get a real "FRESH" milk (I mean the ones straight from a farmer collected just in the morning), but this is one thing we would love to try one day!!


----------



## BrianMorin (May 3, 2006)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> Brian, I would think you would have to try a cheesemaking supply catalog or a goat catalog to find lipase and rennet.  I use liquid rennet and you can only buy that in cheese making regions or through a catalog.  Liquid rennet is much more economical than the tablets if you are making a lot of cheese.
> 
> Beth



Ok, I found a site that supplies “cheese making supplies”. I have pots, one twelve litter (3 gal) and one 16 litter. I have thermometers. So I need cheese cloth, Lipase and liquid rennet. Could you or someone here advise me on quantities, of these items I should get? 

Or better yet, does this sound right to you. 60 ml (2 oz) rennet, 20 g (¾ oz) Lipase,  _Natural unbleached muslin cheesecloth Sold by the square meter (unfinished edges)  	 m2_  or _1 Piece of 14” x 14” (finished edges) _ I'm really lost on this last item, the cheese cloth?

Any words of encouragement will be more than welcome.


----------



## bethzaring (May 4, 2006)

BrianMorin said:
			
		

> Ok, I found a site that supplies “cheese making supplies”. I have pots, one twelve litter (3 gal) and one 16 litter. I have thermometers. So I need cheese cloth, Lipase and liquid rennet. Could you or someone here advise me on quantities, of these items I should get?
> /quote]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BrianMorin (May 4, 2006)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> BrianMorin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BrianMorin (May 4, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> You're very welcome!!  I specified the temp for the ricotta pie because indeed it is much lower than regular pizza temp. (which is almost like higher the better)  Pizza should be cooked much more quickly but for this pie it needs to be cooked slower for the filling to settle.  I hope you will enjoy it, and look forward to your official ricotta recipe!



Great looking recipe, indeed.



			
				urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> In Rome it is difficult to get a real "FRESH" milk (I mean the ones straight from a farmer collected just in the morning), but this is one thing we would love to try one day!!



It is difficult for us to get fresh milk also, due to the fact that it is illegal. I find it difficult to believe that we are, supposedly, not mature enough to chose our own milk suppliers, and yet some bureaucrat sitting behind a desk can tell us how to eat.  

Oh well, quella è vita!


----------

